# ROFL!



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

:-DThis comic made me lol.
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=185


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

O=


----------



## TheNewfie (Feb 28, 2010)

lol hitler XD


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hehe


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Ooooooold. >_>


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.vgcats.com/super/


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.vgcats.com/super/


Well I guess thats one way to KO a pokemon...permanatly e_e


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Well I guess thats one way to KO a pokemon...permanatly e_e



-Trainer used .50
-It's SUPER EFFECTIVE
-Pikachu has... well fuck. That sure ain't fainted. -.-


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> -Trainer used .50
> -It's SUPER EFFECTIVE
> -Pikachu has... well fuck. That sure ain't fainted. -.-


 
lol maybe it will wake up if you leave it there for a bit :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol maybe it will wake up if you leave it there for a bit :3



OH GOD ZOMBIE POKEMON KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.vgcats.com/super/


Um, what is that girl doing mowing the grass? That's a _man's_ job. She should be in the kitchen making me a sammich.[/sexism]


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

Who approved this?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2010)

awww, poor adolf ._.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 1, 2010)

Made my day...


----------

